# Installing on Dell Servers with H200 or H700 raid-controllers



## Spinner (Nov 4, 2011)

I am now struggling with nine new servers, all having either the H200 or the H700 RAID controllers. I have tried installing 8.2-RELEASE, 8.2-STABLE and 9.0-RC1, but the installer can not find my disks. Does anyone know of a solution that does not involve compiling special kernels, I need a downloadable image that will install "out of the box".

If no such solution is possible, does anybody know whether 9.0 will support these controllers? Getting slightly desperate here, to the point where I have downloaded an Ubuntu-image.

Kind regards
Christian


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 5, 2011)

I am too facing issue installing FreeBSD 9.1 RC1 , 8.2 and 7.4 on PERC card.
Experts suggested to compile new kernel with mfi for LSI drivers.No idea?


----------



## rdeiriar (Nov 5, 2011)

H200 should work out of the box with 9.0-RC1 as long as the controller is in IT (initiator-target) mode, with the mps driver.
I understand H700 should work as well, with the mfi driver. What sort of issues are you experiencing ?


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 5, 2011)

I have PERC 700  in my Dell Hardware. When I am trying to install FreeBSD it displays 

```
pci0: <simple comms> at device 00.0 (no driver attached)
```
 messages (tracked through dmesg).


----------



## rdeiriar (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm fairly sure that the <simple comms> message is not related in any way to the storage controller. 
Could you boot (either by DVD or memory stick) into the "live" session, and find out what 

```
pciconf -lv
```
says about your storage controller ?


----------



## Spinner (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh well, a real shame. I was really expecting FreeBSD to support such common Raid-controllers in the more recent versions, but I have not been able to overcome this issue within a reasonable time. Anyway, any solution that isn't "out-of-the-box" is pretty much useless to me. The fact that "it should work" doesn't really help a whole lot when the installer fails with "No disks found" 

Ubuntu Server installed straight off the CD with no issues.

Thanks for trying though.

- Christian


----------



## linuxunix (Dec 1, 2011)

*lspci -lv* shows:

```
vendor = 'LSI Logic/ Symbios Logic'
device = MegaRAID SAS 9240
class: mass storage
subclass = RAID
pcib9@pci0:8:0:0: class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00131912 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
```


----------

